# 75 x 45 x 45 starfire rimless tank



## Dwarf Fan (Oct 6, 2016)

Just getting back into the hobby after a 20yr hiatus and I'm limited to a 75cm(30") tank length for the first shot at it. I was going to reuse a old tank, 30" x 12" x 14", actually I was going to reuse everything but that's another story, lol. After being inspired by all the aquascaping videos on youtube I'm not sure I'm going to be happy with the 12" depth. 

ADA has a 75cm x 45cm x 45cm tank, I have the depth, but at north of $500 w/tax it's just not in the budget. Aqua Inspiration has reasonably priced rimless starfire tanks but they don't seem to copy that size, just the more standard ADA sizes. 

I'm thinking the only improvement I can make on the old tank is a new 29S 30" x 12" x 18", at least it will give me more height.

Does anyone know of a supplier that would have a 30" length but the increased depth or that could custom make one at a reasonable price, starfire or standard glass.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

JT acrylics will make you an acrylic tank with custom dimensions. 30" x 30" x 20" high would be cool. Light it with some kind of pendant light.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

AI can also custom order tanks for you - if you're able to wait, but as mentioned already, acrylic is also a great choice.

I'd personally recommend to go to 36" if you have the space, 36"x18"x18" is a fantastic size, the additional 6" opens your options up for more powerful and more readily available light fixtures - plus the additional space is always great.


----------



## Dwarf Fan (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, I fired off an email to JT. 

I came across a 56column at Big Al's 30" x 18" x 24", great foot print, I'm concerned about the height. I purchased a Orbit satallite pro LED fixture which was intended for the 29S 30" x 12" x 18", my concern is that the extra depth and height might render the fixture less effective. Also, having to raise the fixture to increase the front to back range may put the bottom of the tank out of reach and would increase the overall height of the tank/canopy. Thoughts ?


----------

